# Short HD DCS GP38 Video



## DualRailTrail (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzUO2pFneG8

Short video in HD of my DCS GP38 movig some coal. remember to click the HD link under the video.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Great vid! The sound is really nice. Why can't anyone ever get the flashing speed right on ditch lights or railroad crossings? Is there a reason they are made to flash so quickly? I've been curious about that. Does Protosound 2 come with all locomotive sound types or do you need a specific board for specific equipment? 

-Will


----------



## DualRailTrail (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks, i thought the sound was really good too. Im going to ask Ray Manley who did my install about the ditch lights. i know what you mean..too fast. The DCS board installed is i guess a "universal" board that Ray uses on all engine types. You have lots of different sound maps to choose from. this one i thought sounded the best. Ill let you know on the ditch lights. thanks for taking a look.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Like the sound on that diesel. 


experimenting below to see if your video gets embedded on this reply. 

Thanks for sharing it with us. I'm into steam however...... 


gg


----------



## DualRailTrail (Feb 6, 2009)

Will, i was told the flashing speed cant be changed. 

gg, Thanks for posting it up, this is a much better way to access the vdo. you can click the right most icon under the picture and click the "HD" button too. When i get my 2-8-0 done ill be sure to post it for you. 

By the way anyone whose interested this video features the very first 2 axle trucks Locomotive ever put under DCS control .It was originally in PRR scheme, then to a Conrail, and finally in NS,
but has kept the same road number since it was manufactured.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Listened again, beautiful and real sound... ummmmmm maybe there is room for a Diesel in the fleet...


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

WOW is that a TDI 1.6 in the Toy?


----------



## DualRailTrail (Feb 6, 2009)

Posted By GG on 02/16/2009 11:40 AM
Listened again, beautiful and real sound... ummmmmm maybe there is room for a Diesel in the fleet...

Haha..see your starting to see why i like diesels so much..the noise.


----------



## DualRailTrail (Feb 6, 2009)

Posted By c nelson on 02/16/2009 11:46 AM
WOW is that a TDI 1.6 in the Toy?

yes sir, but just a TD 1.6 actually..87 Jetta motor.. been building that for a few years. i have video of the build pictures on there and starting it up for the first time. thanks for looking.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work Jason on the Trail Rig, very nice!







A lot of talent and skill went into doing that.










Raymond


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By DualRailTrail on 02/16/2009 1:16 PM
Posted By GG on 02/16/2009 11:40 AM
Listened again, beautiful and real sound... ummmmmm maybe there is room for a Diesel in the fleet...

Haha..see your starting to see why i like diesels so much..the noise.















Yes.... sound is beautiful.... I take it that you don't like choo-choo's?


----------



## DualRailTrail (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Ray! You the Man! 


gg. i just recently bought my first Steamer, a Bach 2-8-0. couldnt pass it up at 199.00. i love it and it has opened my eyes to the earlier era. I will love it even more once It is also under DCS. 
Thanks again for posting up the video.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well deserved my friend! The quality of the work was superb! (great video too) Heck, I hated having to replace the head, headgasket and turbo on my 4 cyl Conquest, let alone taking it down to the frame and doing a near 100% rebuild! *bowing to the auto guru*

I wish I had sealed the air spaces at the top of the fuel tank on your GP-38 when I had it, I didn't realize it was made that way. Did you seal it yet? I don't think I took photos of how I did the last one I had. (kicking myself) Do it when you have time, it will sound even better. 

Dang it, that HD video is clear as heck! Sigh, one more thing to buy...


Raymond


----------



## DualRailTrail (Feb 6, 2009)

Ray no worries my friend. I did end up doing that after reading somewhere how you did seal up the last engines tank you did. i remember our struggle with getting as much base out of the engine and the over sized speaker as we could.I used some hot glue all around the base of the speaker where it meets the bottom of the tank then used soft foam weather seal tape on the bottom of the engines base where it meets the speaker tube. Im sure it made a difference. The sound is incredible if you ask me, and more true in the garage where my test track is. i get great echo with the horn. sounds very protypical...and its LOUD man. the engine rumbles.


Im uploading another video right now of a start-up sequence and will post the link again here as soon as its ready. I like this one much better for the sound and picture as well. Hopefully gg is still keeping tabs and can work the magic again which was much appreciated. Hope everyone likes this one. Ray take notice of the Hoppers...Look familiar? Thanks for the heads up on these. I just finished painting and lettering the last one today. Like you said, you really cant beat em.



Ray. Its much easier rebuilding when its all out of the vehicle, you know? i had fun tearing those 2 trucks apart and detailing everything as i rebuilt it all. Everything was replaced that was worn, and everything that could be upgraded was..pretty much. Not sure if the VW TD is considered an upgrade but i wanted something different. and at the time i was only the second guy to ever put one in a toyota truck. the first guy was the owner of Acme adapters, who made the adpater plate. I LOVE Toyota trucks..not so much anything newer. they dont even make mini trucks anymore which was a toyota truck to me... theyre so much fun. so my thoughts were to build a brand new one exactly how i wanted it from the ground up. its obviously still on-going..dont know if ill ever get it done..i blame it on TRAINS!


Oh and i sent you a message on the HD camera.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By DualRailTrail on 02/16/2009 4:48 PM
Thanks Ray! You the Man! 


gg. i just recently bought my first Steamer, a Bach 2-8-0. couldnt pass it up at 199.00. i love it and it has opened my eyes to the earlier era. I will love it even more once It is also under DCS. 
Thanks again for posting up the video.












Yes and you will enjoy. And yes, I have decided to add a MTH Diesel loco to the fleet... My LGB starter loco is the flag ship... (seniority here since 2001... and is tucked away... awaiting xmas 2009... ) 

I need to recoup over the startup costs re the MTH Hudson and Triplex that are coming my way. 

Big change here re new acquisitions and however thanks to the support of Ray and other MTH buffs like you I know that I will indeed enjoy at the expense of my neighbours.... 


Love sound... think stereo gents. Think 12" woofers in 1:32 scale trains... 


If you believe that then I have great real estate in...... 


Regards, 


Gavin


----------



## DualRailTrail (Feb 6, 2009)

Here it is. hope you enjoy.


----------



## DualRailTrail (Feb 6, 2009)

Gavin, I hear you on the recouping of funds. but i have this problem...i keep stumbling across all these deals. it would be silly to pass up on them.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By DualRailTrail on 02/17/2009 2:46 PM
Gavin, I hear you on the recouping of funds. but i have this problem...i keep stumbling across all these deals. it would be silly to pass up on them.















I listened to the startup..... this retro, was that an Aristo Engine in the Video and are the cars Aristo? (Plastic wheels etc). Sounds great. What makes it is the deep throaty sound and if one closed ones eyes, this could be the real thing.. 

Yes... Loco's are only part of the cost.... track and accessories are required as I do not have enough to move outside come spring. 


GREG: That lashed video that you showed on another thread... was it an Aristo Loco(s). And where in heck did you get all those cars !!!! ( bulk buy???







).... 


Finally both of you are upping the bar..... so much for the budget and "I'm poor, I'm poor... it's off to work I go......"

gg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Now to explain my comments: 

Every summer I and the family head down East to Quebec. We travel around and my favorite stop is a cute train store in a place called Knowleton that caters to all scales and has a very extensive stock offering... I am taking my wife's advice and have promised her a trip to this location this summer...












Am I a con artist or what ! 




gavin


----------



## DualRailTrail (Feb 6, 2009)

Gavin, the engine in my video is a USA, and the hoppers are the Bach Hopper kits. metal wheels too. 

You sound like you have it all planned out right. now just get the wife to drive separate and you can load up both cars with trains for the ride home.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By DualRailTrail on 02/17/2009 4:08 PM
Gavin, the engine in my video is a USA, and the hoppers are the Bach Hopper kits. metal wheels too. 

You sound like you have it all planned out right. now just get the wife to drive separate and you can load up both cars with trains for the ride home.
















Good one ! 

Now bulk buys on kits..... Bachman kits , are they more cost effective and have metal wheels... and finally do they feel solid when you pick them up. I have my Aristo box cars and they're very light duty. No meat to them. 


Gavin


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

PS: I have absolutely no problem with USA product.... 

When I first decided to "move outside" I was really eyeballing their BB.... had a love affair with it. I have no problem with 1:29, not ideal but who cares after a beer?


----------



## DualRailTrail (Feb 6, 2009)

Posted By GG on 02/17/2009 4:40 PM
PS: I have absolutely no problem with USA product.... 

When I first decided to "move outside" I was really eyeballing their BB.... had a love affair with it. I have no problem with 1:29, not ideal but who cares after a beer?










Lol..damn straight. Actually if i could go back id buy Aristo all the way. the quality of their stuff is so much nicer. ive had trouble dealing with USA on a few occasions which made me a bit bitter towards them, but when your trying to
save a few bucks here and there. the USA Locos are cheaper..well in my case at least. 190 for the USA NS GPs versus 240 or 250 for the Aristo GP 40s.. which really look good.but i cant say Aristos customer service is better cause ive never had to dal with them directly like i did with USA.


Raymond turned me onto the Bach Hoppers for the priceand they come with metal wheels. you can purchase the finished cars for between 30 and 35..see Rays page and check out his 100 ft coal drags. he runs the East Broad Top cars. I wanted to do something a little
different and unique..i also didnt have 60 cars to build so i chose the kits at 28.00. I purchased 11 from RR. I had to assemble, and paint and letter so economically it would be cheaper to buy them like Ray did but again i wanted to desing my own. i think they look great and they feel pretty sturdy. they come with a coal load too. Why pay 70.00 for the USA 3 bays when this is the same thing basically.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Interesting comments re both manufacturers... No problems with either... however my read is customer service. 

Point taken. 

As for this down East trip to scoop trains, you mentioned 2 cars and driving.. ..... we fly due to distance (3000 mi)... so what you are suggesting is that my wife and kid fly the normal way and that I charter a lear jet to get the goodies back home. 


What a plan... 

"I owe, I owe, its off to work I go...."


gg


----------



## DualRailTrail (Feb 6, 2009)

Ah, good point. didnt realize the distance.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Dualrail, 

Try this video that I posted ... 

If the video gets logged correctly then you are looking at my flag ship Loco..... in full action at christmas.. 


gg


----------



## DualRailTrail (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow, now thats a Christmas Setup if ive ever seen one. nice job.


----------



## DualRailTrail (Feb 6, 2009)

Norfolk Southern EMD Train Moving Some Freight from Jason H on Vimeo.

Heres another video edited together to make it more interesting with different view points.


Heres the link to the same video on Vimeo. the video quality is much better there if you want to blow up the view.

http://vimeo.com/3292254


----------

